# Taneyev - String Quartet 1 op.4 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

A devotee of Tchaikovsky music, Taneyev saw himself as the writer of "pure" music rather than Russian or so-called nationalistic music made up of Russian folk melodies but his first quartet is full of these very Russian themes, especially in the first movement of his 1st string quartet. Taneyev remained outside of the famous Nationalist School headed by Rimsky-Korsakov at the St. Petersburg Conservatory, and his music sounds markedly different from that of Rimsky and his famous students such as Borodin and Glazunov.
Taneyev's String Quartet No.1 was published in 1892 and dedicated to Tchaikovsky. After a short Andante espressivo introduction, which appears in a slightly altered form in the coda, the main section of the first movement, Allegro, begins. The main theme is impressive but the second theme, given out by the viola, is even more so. The development is cleverly done. The second movement, Largo, has for its main theme a quiet, serious melody which as time goes on becomes more expressive. A Presto, which is a scherzo, comes next with a highly effective main subject, particularly noteworthy for the fine accompaniment. An extra movement, a tonally rich and quite gorgeous Intermezzo, is placed before the finale. There is much careful ornamentation, including cadenza for both the first violin and viola. A playful Vivace e giocoso closes out the work. It is the brightest of the five movements but also reveals Taneyev's tremendous command of technique." (Altmann 'Handbook for String Quartet Players').

Only 3 recordings to go at this time but the good news is that there's no real turkeys. The Carpe Diem Quartet, on Naxos, are decently recorded, as part of their Tanayev quartets cycle. However, this is a little routine, if capable, run-through. It certainly doesn't sound very 'Russian' plus there's some sloppy ensemble playing here and there which I found detracted quite a bit. As a better option, the *Taneyev Quartet*, on their landmark 1977 analogue performance, play this work much more comfortably and sound at home in the soundworld of Taneyev. The ADD stereo sound is very good for its age and normally this mighty fine account would be a very easy first recommendation, as part of their impressive Taneyev set. However, there's a new kid on the block here in the shape of the young Russians, the *Krasni Quartet*. This fine St Petersburg ensemble play with a fire and intensity that makes the Carpe Diem recording sound positively lame in comparison. This crisper, more volatile and beautifully dynamic reading sounds perfect in this repertoire and its edge and reduced vibrato rocket this performance to the very top. Its not an easy recording to get hold of but it's a fine one so I wholly recommend searching it out but if it's unavailable the trusty Taneyev is almost as impressive.


----------

